# Kokatat Ronin Pro vs Astral Green Jacket



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking for personal reviews of anyone that has used or owns either or both of these jackets. I know that they are both new to the US market but I want to purchase one of them and wondering what all yall think of them. thanks


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I only have two river days on my Green but I like it. Seems to have all the bells and whisles, is comfortable, lots of storage, protection, very adjustable and even stays out of the way as your paddling.


----------



## HANSON (Sep 18, 2004)

I have worn the ronin pro for 2 seasons and have been super happy with it. The fit is really nice and allows for a good range of motion and it does not ride up. It also has good back protection. I bought the astral throw bag that is made to go into there jacket and it fits nicely under the zippered flap of the ronin pro. I would recomend it for sure!!! Kokatat makes quality products that they stand behind.


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

I just bought the Astral and used it on a Grand trip. Very comfortable!!! I did not get a chance to swim with it yet (thank you Lava) but I highly recommend it. The price is way high but they really put a lot of effort into making a quality vest. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

The Green RULES!


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

Is the Kokatat UL and Coast Guard approved? I thought you couldn't buy it in the US.


----------



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

get with the time flipper, the jacket is available now! thanks for the replies, but tell me more than 'its rad bro' what do you like and not like about them.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, I've been trolling the Kokatat site for about a year and a half waiting for this thing to get approved for US sale. When did they announce UL/CG approval?

Hard to find anyone that has paddled both a Ronin Pro and a Green Jacket. Probably hard to go wrong with either one. I pinged Darin McQuoid (he's been around; sponsored by Kokatat) over at Boof.com about the Ronin Pro. Here's what he told me - pretty sure he wouldn't mind me sharing:



Darin McQuoid said:


> Sure am using the Ronin. I briefly tried a 300R but it kind of felt like an inner tube aroud my waist. It would hit the implosion bar on my skirt and stop me from tucking all the way forward. I haven't used the green vest. I love the Ronin, when I first put it on I thought it felt bulkier than current vest (extrasport rescue vest) but once on the water it didn't feel bulky at all, and is the only vest I've used that doesn't ride up on me. The spine protection is nice too. One of my favorite features is that it has two seperate front pockets, so I can keep my knife and whistle in one, and chapstick ect in the other pocket.
> 
> The only dislike I have with it is the mesh at the bottom of the main pocket isn't quite strong enough, I was keeping a full sized multi tool in the pocket and it was slowly cutting through the material. It was an older gerber tool though, I think a leatherman wouldn't have caused the problem because it has less sticking out.


----------



## thorn91 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am calling Kokatat in the morning to clarify. My understanding is that the Ronin Pro is only CE approved and thus only available in Canada.


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

thorn91 said:


> I am calling Kokatat in the morning to clarify. My understanding is that the Ronin Pro is only CE approved and thus only available in Canada.


That's what I understand, too. In early November, a guy at Kokatat told me, "We're thinking it will be approved for sale in the US, but needs to be re submitted for approval so there is no time frame at this point. We'll do another announcement when it gets approved. My guess is Summer 2009 at best."

Problem apparently has to do with the quick-release buckle on the belt. Either releases a little too easily or not quite easily enough.


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

i think you are all missing the point, he asked opinions about what you think of one versus the other, mr west is a good and industrious friend of mine and if he wants to get a jacket from Canada he can do it. Anyway, we all know you need the little head pillow on all your PFD's anyway, so you should just buy a few americas cups and call it good. Oh yeah and i tried on the green when shane brought em through colorado, id go for it if i were you bro. When you coming up here, i hear may and june are gonna be sick


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

bwest said:


> get with the time flipper, the jacket is available now! thanks for the replies, but tell me more than 'its rad bro' what do you like and not like about them.


Yeah it's available....in canada! And I don't need the pillow on the back, my water wings keep me head up just fine. Especially when used with my seahorse intertube pool toy!


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

oopsiflipped, i was talking about Bwest, not you, but considering your name, I also think you might want to look into the four buckle option

stirring the pot from miles and hours ahead of you all

P


----------

